
Your data was probably leaked with 200M records from mysterious database - teslademigod1
https://cybernews.com/
======
java-man
I don't undertsand how this database can be "mysterious". There are logs,
accounts, playment records - a single subpoena should resolve the mystery in
10 minutes (or whatever time is required to pull the data).

Or am I totally wrong?

------
Kiki788
At this point i think everyone had their data leaked

~~~
Samung
It's crazy when you strat thinking how easy these things are really, just need
a motivated person to fuck shit up and youre there

------
better0uts1d3
That's a lot of tax records... Just in time for tax season

